# Gooy Baby



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We had one of our chicks hatch very wet, the goo dried on her head and it is like a massive amount of hard hair gel. So, I tried to soak it with warm water and qtip, but, that stuff did not budge. I tossed her back in the bater to dry, as i figured that would be warmest. Any ideas how to clean this off? Or do I just leave it on. The others do like to peck at it, and it looks like her brain, but, I know it is not as I saw her hatch.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Just leave it, it will dry up and flake off. lol You could give it a mohawk and take a pic


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Just leave it, it will dry up and flake off. lol You could give it a mohawk and take a pic


It is so dry already, no Mohawk now, but I like the idea!


----------

